# Drivers for Dell Dimension 2350 PC



## Ocean56 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi! I inherited my daughter's Dell Dimension 2350. I upgraded it by reformatting and installing Windows XP Pro. It came w/Home Edition.

I now have no drivers for my network card. So I can't connect.

Actually, this thing's Ethernet cable plugs into something called a Pulse Jack JYO 0002, not really a network "card".

Where do I get drivers? Help, please! Thanks!


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi Ocean56,

Dell have drivers for your system available for download here............

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...s=dhs&SystemID=DIM_PNT_CEL_2350&os=WW1&osl=EN


----------

